
Show HN: Findie, curated discovery of the world's best cinematic videos - Eek
https://www.findie.me/
======
DanBC
My initial reaction is: "Scumbag permissions":

For Twitter signup:

> This application will be able to:

> Read Tweets from your timeline.

> See who you follow, and follow new people.

> Update your profile.

> Post Tweets for you.

> See your email address.

For Google it wants to see my email contacts.

This is very off-putting and makes me wary about giving you my email address.

The privacy policy (which alleviates some of my fears) should be linked much
closer to the signup box rather than at the bottom of the page.

Also: it's asking for a password in a way that doesn't trigger Chrome's
password manager.

~~~
Eek
Hi Dan, thanks for the feedback! Unfortunately Twitter's permission scoping
isn't the greatest in the world, the only thing we can do is be either Read
Only or Read & Write. We have a feature on our platform that let's you invite
friends, and that feature needs the Write Privilege, since we can't be Read on
Sign-Up and Write on Friend Finder, we have to be Write from the beginning.

Same invite friends feature uses the google contacts, but Google allows us to
ask for additional privileges when we need them, we just forgot to take them
out of the request for the Sign-Up, we just fixed that. Thanks! :D

We'll also look into Chrome's password manager issue, and fix that as well :D

Besides all of this, what do you think of the site? :)

